# conditional amnesty for work done without planning permissio



## Jcharlie

*conditional amnesty for work done without planning permission* (it. *condono edilizio*)

Somebody know if in finnish language do an equivalen expression exist?
Thank you

rakennuksen armahdus (?)


----------



## Hakro

Sorry. Jcharlie, I couldn't find any short Finnish expression for _condono edilizio_. 
Your English phrase could be translated _Väliaikainen armahdus ilman rakennuslupaa suoritetusta (rakennus)työstä_.

_Rakennuksen armahdus_ is impossible. _Rakentajan armahdus_ might be possible, but I'm no specialist of legal vocabulary.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. Probably there are not many illegal buildings in your country and this is not a problem like in other places. But the translation of this italian word is also in other language difficult.
Thank you.


----------



## hui

Jcharlie said:


> *conditional amnesty for work done without planning permission* (it. *condono edilizio*)
> 
> Somebody know if in finnish language do an equivalen expression exist?
> Thank you
> 
> rakennuksen armahdus (?)



_väliaikainen rakennuslupa_ (= temporary building permit)

I believe it can be granted afterwards, especially if the building is not against the city plan _(asemakaava?), _e.g., a chemical factory where a shopping center is planned.

It is not an amnesty but it can become a de facto permanent permit if granted for a very long time or renewed (almost) automatically. Unless someone else applies a building permit for the same location.


----------



## Jcharlie

very good. Thanks


----------

